# New CDX



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations, what a great job!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Woo hoo!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Huge Congrats!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice and congrats!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!!! Love the photo too! Congratulations


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations . . . love all that blue . . . a great weekends work.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful Nix.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow! Way to go, you must be so proud!


----------

